# Anybody have the Moga bluetooth controller working?



## megahurtz (Dec 28, 2012)

I ordered one of those PowerA Moga bluetooth controllers a week or two ago when they were selling them for $5 for a single day. It came in the mail a few days ago but I can't get it to work.

If I use the Pivot app to try to set it up/sync it, it never completes. It goes past the pairing step, but then just stays on "syncing..." forever. The controller shows up under my paired bluetooth devices, and when I try to connect to it, it seems to do it properly for about 10 seconds and then drops the connection.

I also tried the unofficial Moga driver app, and that seems to do the same thing. Connects for about 10 seconds, then drops and never comes back.

I'm using an older CM9 nightly and was just wondering if anybody else has had success with this controller. I'm thinking about flashing CM10 and seeing if that works any better for it. It seems like a nice controller (and came with free copies of Pacman, Sonic CD, and Modern Combat 4!) so I would love to get it working if at all possible. Hope somebody has some tips!


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

A companion app, available free on the Google Play store, enables the MOGA to work with select titles -- not all Android games support the controller, but PowerA promises more are being added all the time; deals with the likes of Gameloft, Atari, Namco, Sega, and Remedy Entertainment are already in place.


----------



## megahurtz (Dec 28, 2012)

I know, I tried both using the Moga Pivot app to launch the supported games as well as uninstalling it, installing the universal driver, and then launching the compatible games. If I'm lucky, I can navigate through a menu or two by the time the game loads before it stops responding.

I tried the same controller with 2 different Touchpads and got the same result. Did a nandroid backup and flashed to CM10 to test that, same problem. To check if my bluetooth was working correctly, I synced a sixaxis and used that without issues for a while. At this point I'm thinking it either is a problem with the Touchpad version of CM9/10 or I have some sort of hardware defect with my controller. Still really curious if anybody can report success using one of these with a Touchpad...


----------

